# Christmas ornament patterns?



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Does anyone have any Christmas ornament patterns that they could send me e-mail? I want to make some for some gifts but I don't have any patterns. I know you can get them for free off the internet, but I am not that good with computers. I would be willing to pay for some if I have to. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks jocks!


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't have a scroll saw but maybe I can help you find patterns. Try doing a computer search for specific patterns - Christmas trees, Wreaths, Bells, Snowflakes, etc. If you type "snowflake drawings" you should get lots of pictures that you can turn into patterns. That is how I got the idea for the snowflake ornament I made out of walnut. Good luck.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Sheila offer these great plans.

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/

She is also a long time member.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Another possibility would be Lumberjock LSIrish if you would like to carve something.

Her site is http://www.lsirish.com/


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/ornaments-for-charity.html


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Wow! Thanks Don!


----------

